# Cat bullying dog!



## MiniScam (11 December 2017)

Looking for advice / moral support! 

We have had our cat for a few years. He is a very good natured boy with people and very settled.  
My sister is staying with us at the moment along with her spaniel. She's super calm (not a typical spaniel!), gets on very well with my parents cats who love her, and doesn't chase, follow or really pay much attention to the cat.
The cat has taken a couple of swipes at her (fair enough while he establishes his place!) and she is now terrified of him, and keeps her distance. I thought they'd be ok after a week or so, but after a month they're still not exactly best friends. He's not at all worried about the dog, and just goes about his business as though she wasn't there.
Recently though, I've noticed that the cat seems to go out of his way to annoy / scare the dog - he'll jump onto my lap when she's next to me on the sofa, or wander up to the back door while she's waiting to go into the garden, and he'll wave his paw at her on occasion to remind her who is boss. The poor little dog is very upset about it , hides behind her human for safety, and wishes she could love him like her other cat friends...!

So... Is this something that will settle down, and I've just not given it enough time? Or is there something I can do to help the situation? I am guessing the former but want to help if I can! Anyone with any experience will be listened to eagerly! Thanks for reading this far!


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 December 2017)

Our cats have bullied the spangle from the day she came home  they get along well enough but if they are in the mood will get in a position where they can swat her every time she passes them.  They will still all curl up in one bed overnight though


----------



## GirlFriday (11 December 2017)

It can take years (literally) for a new cat to be allowed snuggling rights with an established cat's owner. If both (or at any rate the cat) has a place to go out of the way of the other and you think there is no danger of the dog retaliating and cat coming off badly I'd leave it.


----------



## Clodagh (22 December 2017)

If you had two dogs do you let them fight or intimidate each other? Or two cats for that matter? I try not to get involved in cat posts but it is on my mind at the moment as I am helping to find a home for a dog and the lady interested has cats so first question was would you let the cats bully a timid dog? So why is it OK for cats to bully?


----------



## GirlFriday (23 December 2017)

C, I take your point. And no, if it was dogs (or dangerously aggressive cats) I wouldn't - because there is a real risk of harm in those circs. With the smallest most doddery spaniel/largest domestic cat there could be some damage but really, it is highly unlikely that a disgruntled cat will seriously damage a dog - they are generally smart enough to know those aren't full on fights they can win.

I wouldn't expect a cat to be nice to a visiting dog though. The cat is ultimately at more risk than the dog in most such interactions and if it is feeing either a bit defensive, or a bit put out about having a house guest, I'd tolerate that because cats are territorial animals and when they do invite stray cats etc in that can be a total nuisance - one that doesn't like guests is desirable at those times!

ETA: when I lived with a small cat who wasn't that keen on a larger stray invited in by another I did tolerate her occasionally swiping at him. She was smart enough to never pick a full-on fight she wouldn't have won and it helped them establish their relationship (which was later fine). I don't think cats get the same pleasure out of training that dogs do and it would be unfair on the existing cat to expect unnatural sharing. Dogs have, imo, a greater desire to please and both for safety reasons, and simply that they are more trainable, yes, I'd put more effort in with a dog.


----------

